
Offer HN: Let me build an MVP for you - random31415
Dear HN ---<p>I have learnt so much from you all. Here&#x27;s a small way to give back to the community.<p>I have some free time these days and I am happy to build an MVP (minimum viable product) for you. I don&#x27;t want anything in return. I just want to stay busy and build stuff.<p>My skills - HTML, CSS, Javascript, Node.js, Python, Machine Learning (little bit). + I can pick up anything else that might be required.<p>Let me know.
======
scott31
Build a spam filter for Ask HN

~~~
bluu00
Would love to read specs you'd propose anon

------
stevekemp
You made a previous post, offering a similar thing, how did that work out? Did
you manage to build something, or were there mismatched expectations on either
side?

------
bobkrusty
Can I contact you via email, discord or something?

~~~
random31415
My email is e431415@gmail.com if you want to write to me directly.

